
Great Stash of Top-Secret YC Talks & Presentations (MP3) - staunch
http://wiki.ycombinator.com/presentations/
======
Alex3917
Here are all the notes from 2006:

http://notelab.infogami.com/startupschool2006

And here is a zipped file of the 2005 notes:

http://www.alexkrupp.com/startup_school_05_notes.zip

------
danw
Are these all the people who have talked at YC dinners? If so thats an
incredible list of speakers.

~~~
pg
These talks are from the first two startup schools, not YC dinners. However, I
believe all of them except Wozniak have spoken at YC dinners as well.

These are the dinner speakers this (winter) batch:
http://ycombinator.com/w7speakers.html

~~~
ecuzzillo
Tim O'Reilly's talk suddenly turns into the last 10 minutes of your talk at
17:00.

